# Flats & Fly



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Big N Windy*

Typical of the season, big blustery winds from the South and Southeast have been lighting up the back marsh haunts and backwaters with drag burning trips for guests. We're working mud/grass pockets in varying water conditions with bait many days to get results. Artificial lures of choice at the moment are making the transition from low and slow Corky's to topwater in warming water temps.

Airboat trips have been a back lakes beat down with lots of fish pouring into the lakes. On low water look for them piled up in the deeper swales and guts. On higher water levels "think shallow" and work locations normally too shallow to fish. That's where you'll find them chasing bait and gorging on sand worms.

*Fly Fishing* - Capt. Braden Proctor hit it out of the park with guests of Judd T. taking 1st and 2nd Redfish ever on a fly rod for Mr. Apple. Both were very proficient on the fly rod but the "Double K Shrimp Fly" was lethal for Mr. Apple while Judd decided to try a variety of his own creation. Winds were raging but it was a memorable day. I certainly won't forget my first Redfish on a fly.

Spring Break is a great time to get those youngsters on fish and a memorable trip with the best family oriented guides in the business!

We've got lots and lots of great hunting fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started HERE.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

